# Is this Poa trivialis?



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Here's a couple more pictures.
Thanks


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

In the first image I see tttf. The other ones, I can't tell. But the lime green makes it stand out. It will drive me crazy seeing it, so I would grab round up before even taking an image. Yes, I'm crazy.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

g-man said:


> In the first image I see tttf. The other ones, I can't tell. But the lime green makes it stand out. It will drive me crazy seeing it, so I would grab round up before even taking an image. Yes, I'm crazy.


I was spraying prodiamine this morning, walking, so it's an exaggerated view of the lawn. Lots of spots similar to this but also different.

I told my wife I need to nuke the yard and start over. She told me I was crazy and can pack my stuff and find a different yard that has the perfect grass. She told me it is green, it looks good and that nobody will walk the yard and say anything.

She just doesn't get it.

I will continue the course of doing a few spots each year. It is a happy medium.

Edit: I have the same and believe it to be POA t. Not 100%, but in my yard, that's what I call it.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

https://imgur.com/a/DAlpF3h


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

The spring after I renovated (spring 2014) I had a spot about the size of a softball. I could never get a good id for it at that time. No big deal, I had other stuff to worry about. I then aerated spring and fall, 2014 and 2015. Spring 2016 we got a problem. It's everywhere! So I read Tenacity might at least slow it down. Tenacity lit it up, along with my fescue. 53 ghostly white spots! I won't share the pictures, I don't wanna get famous on here for that. However it didn't show up in the fall and only a little bit the next spring. That got me thinking maybe it's not P. triv maybe it's creeping bent and the tenacity worked. This spring it's back. Not 53 spots but at least a dozen. It seems maybe in my climate conditions are not always favorable for Triv or creeping bent and it lays dormant until conditions are right. Thoughts?


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

You should be able to tell Bent grass apart from Triv very easily.

Bent has a rolled vernation on its new leaves, Triv & Annua have folded vernations on their leaves. Annua vs Triv is much harder to distinguish for me.

I am pretty sure my back yard is infested with Triv, but it could be Annua as well as i cant really see any stolons above ground but then again I've never seen stolons. It started in summer of last year and slowly is getting bigger, i hit it with some Tenacity in the fall and it went white but I was bad about follow up apps. Later this week when it stops raining im going to go at it again 4oz/Acre full rate blanket app and 2oz rate follow ups every week until its toast. Problem is its like 30% of my yard at this point, although i can see other grass growing through it my hope is that fills in when the Poa dies.

So go out there Butter, pull a plant out, if the new leaves coming out are rolled up at the base its bent, if they're folded in half its a Poa(or something else).


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

Poa Trivials:

Leaf blades: Usually relatively long and narrow, gradually pointed and light yellow-green. Upper side matt with only a double groove in the middle. Lower side glossy.

Ligules: Usually long and pointed, but often short on younger plants.

Sheaths: Flattened, even lighter green, sometimes a little purple in sunny, dry areas.

Roots: Easy to pull out! Stolons thin, often missing or declined.

Poa annua:

Leaf blades: Wider and shorter than the above, edges parallel with a prow formed tip. Also with double groove. Light green, but more bluish than yellow. Matt on both sides.

Ligules: Long and pointed, running down the sheaths.

Sheaths: Flattened, about the same color as leave blades.

Roots: No stolons or rhizomes. But less easy to pull out.


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

That is Poa Triv. No Doubt. Large Liqule on the 2nd picture.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Not to hijack this. But should POA t die off? Or is the answer always glyphosphate and a shovel?


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

Poa Triv is a perennial so it does not die off every year. Unfortunately there is no way to selectively kill it in cool season turf.

Tenacity will light it up (turn it white) but not kill it. You can use this to highlight it in your lawn and then glyphosate it. Make sure to expand the radius out a bit, since it spreads via stolons that you might not be able to see and you want to get those too.

It's mostly only killable in the spring and fall, because it's so sensitive to heat and drought conditions and spends a big chunk of the summer dormant. This article suggests that spring is the best time to kill it.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

People have had luck killing it with Tenacity with continued pressure on it for many weeks across many sprays. That said you are still limited by a yearly max and your probably using half of it or more and it wont totally remove the triv, but repeated yearly people have had success shrinking the size down. The problem is even glyphosate isnt going to save you if you have a large infestation.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

FuzzeWuzze said:


> People have had luck killing it with Tenacity with continued pressure on it for many weeks across many sprays. That said you are still limited by a yearly max and your probably using half of it or more and it wont totally remove the triv, but repeated yearly people have had success shrinking the size down. The problem is even glyphosate isnt going to save you if you have a large infestation.


I've read of people using tenacity, including small frequent apps, but haven't come across anyone having consistent success. They might think they were successful, only to realize it just went dormant for the summer and comes back in the fall. Or they think they end the year triv-free, only for it to come back the next spring.

Do you have a link to a post here where someone used that strategy and it worked for them? I'd love to have a glimmer of hope


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

ryeguy said:


> FuzzeWuzze said:
> 
> 
> > People have had luck killing it with Tenacity with continued pressure on it for many weeks across many sprays. That said you are still limited by a yearly max and your probably using half of it or more and it wont totally remove the triv, but repeated yearly people have had success shrinking the size down. The problem is even glyphosate isnt going to save you if you have a large infestation.
> ...


I agree with @ryeguy . I haven't seen any confirmed reports. I have heard that using Tenacity and Triclopyr together (Tenacity 1/2 tsp + Triclopr 3/4oz per gallon per M) and will try it. I reno'ed a large section of my lawn last year to kill it, and was hand pulling it like crazy. I plan to try this combination. Another idea is to hand rake these areas hard in the summer when it goes dormant, to hopefully pull up the shallow roots and mechanically remove it. I figure anything is worth a try right?


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

I never see it after spring until fall again, probably part of the reason I hate it so much.


----------

